# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  URIME PASHKËT... Gëzuar dhe per shume mot...

## Robben

Pershendetje gjith besimtarve Katolik.. 

Ket fund jav esht nje fest dhe kam nje shoqe shum te mir dhe dua tja uroj po nuk di se qfar te them si tja uroj apo tja bej nje dhurat ju kisha lut qe te me ndihmoni pak..

----------


## alnosa

Gezuar pashket i thuaj shoqes .Dhe per dhurat cfar te deshirosh ti blesh .Dhurata eshte dhurat  :buzeqeshje: Ndonje fustan te bukur meqe po vjen pranvera nuk do ishte keq  :buzeqeshje: .

Gezuar nga mot pashket  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

_Te gjithe Shqiptarve te besimit Katolik i uroj festen e Pashkeve!_

----------


## e panjohura

*toni77_toni, urime dhe gjithe te mirat ne jete Ty dhe familjes suaj!*

----------


## anita340

> *toni77_toni, urime dhe gjithe te mirat ne jete Ty dhe familjes suaj!*



Pershendetje e dashur.

Per ata qe fene e perdorin per percarje, ja nje shembull te mire.


Gezuar pashket te gjithe besimtareve katolik te forumit!

----------


## maratonomak

gezuar Pashket .

falenderojme Zotin e mire dhe te meshirshem qe mund ti festojme dhe te kujtojme edhe per nje here tjeter vepren dhe mesazhin qe percjell kjo feste .

qofte i lartesuar Jesus Krishti ne lavdine e tij dhe u befte mrekullia e shpetimit te shpirtit te njerezit te cilet e njohin dhe e pranojne dhe jetojne sipas vullnetit te TIJ .

paqja e Zotit meshireplote qofte mbi zemrat , familjet dhe miqte tuaj .

----------


## toni77_toni

> *toni77_toni, urime dhe gjithe te mirat ne jete Ty dhe familjes suaj!*


Felenderit shume per urimin, Zoti te bekofte, gjithone bashk... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## toni77_toni

*Gëzuar Pashkët  Zot, te lutem; bekoje popullin tim!*

Ne këto dit, të Krishterët në mbarë botën festojnë Pashkët.  Pashkët  festë kjo qe në besimin e krishterë shënon ditën kur Jezus Krishti, pasi u kryqëzua, vdiq dhe u varros, ne të treten ditë, Jezusi u ringjall nga vdekja ne jetë siç ishte edhe e shkruar nga profetët gjate shekujve! 

Pashkët, festë kjo qe mese 20 shekuj - tradicionalisht festohet ne popullin shqiptar.., dhe  janë festat më të rëndësishme për të krishterët. Në këtë ditë, festohet ngadhënjimi - ringjallja e Krishtit nga vdekja, ngadhënjimi I DRITES ndaj errësirës së ferrit, nëpërmes Jezusit - çlirimi i njeriut nga robëria e mëkatit - mëkatit qe sjell vdekjen, ndaj mbretërisë së djallit, ndaj vdekjes  vdekjes së përjetshme. Pashkët, qe shënohen ne këto dit, epen mesazhe shprese, thirrje për njeriun, thirrje dhe vetëdijesim  se njeriu erdhi ne këtë botë, por *njeriu nuk duhet te vrapoj nga djepi drejt varrit, por  drejt jetës*  jetës së përjetshme në dashuri me njeriun dhe besim në ZOTIN.

Duke uruar nga zemra dhe duke percjellur mesazhet e lartshënuara, gjithsesi buron nga zemra urimi drejtuar te gjithë shqiptarët ne përgjithësi, URIME - Paqe dhe Bekim, te bashkuar, që* ti përqafojnë aspiratat e përbashkëta dhe frymën e përbashkët të popullit tonë*  për një SHQIPTARI me të mirë dhe të bashkuar.......

Urime dhe për shumë mot dhe jetë Pashkët, Të gëzuar dhe të bashkuar....!

----------


## kriko-38

Gezuar pashket te gjithe besimetareve katolik kudo qe ndodhen..duke ju uruar Paqe Harmoni Dashuri Lumturi ne familje dhe ne jeten tuaj.....

----------


## Genti..

* Gëzuar Pashkët gjithe shqiptareve Orthodox dhe Katolik  .*

----------


## dielli1

Oh!!!! Zoti yne,sa shume gjaku eshte derdhur neper trojet tona nder shekuj,per te festuar ringjalljen tende!!!!!.....Qe ne shekullin e pare,per ty u flijuan Shen Flori dhe Shen Lauri ne TOKEN E BEKUAR TE DARDANISE ILIRE....Erdhem deri ne ditet tona te vuajtur e te molisur,perse gjithmone me shpresen tek ti,se nje dite do te jemi te lire,dhe vertete sot ne te gjithe Arberine,Arberoret festojne RINGJALLJEN tende,dhe bashke me TY edhe RINGJALLJEN tone,ngase besimi ne Ty nuk mbaroj kurr,mandej edhe ne ditet me veshtira qe kaloj ATEDHEU YNE nen sundimin me te eger osman,perseri mbijetuam,fale besimit tekTY....Edhe sundimin e eger enverist e mbijetuam,sepse gjithmone ishe me ne.....
.....Dhe per fund :majmun duke kercyer: e mbetet qe tua uronj te gjithe te Krishtereve Arberore,urime PASHKET!.
Dhasht Zoti,dhe te kemi sa me shume mireqenje,shendet,dashuri dhe mirkuptim me njeri tjetrin etj......Per shume vjete PASHKET!!!!.....

----------


## Dar_di

*Urimi i Imzot Dodë Gjergjit për Pashkët*

Ipeshkvi i Kosovës, Imzot Dodë Gjergji, iu është drejtuar besimtarëve dhe vullnetmirëve të vendit me një urim me rastin e Pashkëve.

Ipeshkvi i Kosovës në urimin me rastin e Pashkëve ndër të tjera shkruan “Ne, të cilët besojmë, me zemër plot gëzim, falënderojmë Zotin e Ringjallur, i cili, na bashkon në dashurinë e Tij të përkryer dhe jetëdhënëse. Dashuri kjo, të cilën, Zoti e ka manifestuar në forma të ndryshme dhe e ka vulosur me gjakun e Qengjit të pafajshëm, në flijimin e Kalvarit”.

“Sot, ditën e Pashkëve, me gëzim-plotë dhe me shpresë dëshmojmë se: Zoti ynë Jezu Krishti, e ka mundur vdekjen dhe me ngjalljen e Tij, të gjithë ne jemi ftuar, të jemi të bijtë e Atit tonë në Qiell”, thuhet në urim.


*Myftiu Tërnava përgëzon Ipeshkvin Dodë Gjergji*

Me rastin e Festës së Pashkëve, kryetari i Bashkësisë së Fesë Islame të Kosovës, Naim Tërnava i ka dërguar një telegram urimi Ipeshkvit Dodë Gjergj.

“I nderuari Ipeshkëv, zotëri Dodë Gjergji, me rastin e festës së Pashkëve kam nderin dhe kënaqësinë që në emrin tim personal dhe në emër të bashkëpunëtorëve të mi, si dhe në emër të besimtarëve të besimit Islam t’u përcjell Juve personalisht, bashkëpunëtorëve tuaj, si dhe të gjithë besimtarëve të besimit katolik urimet e mia më të sinqerta, duke u dëshiruar gjithë të mirat e begatitë e Zotit.

Uroj që mesazhet dhe porositë që dalin nga festa e Pashkëve të jenë në funksion të fisnikërimit të popullit tonë dhe gjithë popujve anembanë globit.Festat tona janë rast i mirë për të përkujtuar dhe shprehur respektin ndaj Krijuesit të përbashkët. Shfrytëzoj rastin që për këtë festë të përgëzojë edhe të gjithë përfaqësuesit ndërkombëtarë, që veprojnë në Kosovë”, thuhet pos tjerash në urimin e myftiut Tërnava.

_RTK_

P.s. URIME FESTA E PASHKËVE GJITHË BESIMTARËVE KATOLIKË!

----------


## Anesti_55

gjithmone sebashku gezuar!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ur2U8WHNRoY

----------


## goldian

gezuar e pershumvjet
me falni per injorancen e kan dhe ortodokset festen sot se doja te beja disa urime

----------


## firaku

Te gjithe besimtareve te krishtere,gezuar Pashket per shume mote.

----------


## Anesti_55

Kete muzike per ju, te konvertuarit ne muslimane ,qe kuptoni dhe keni nderin ti perkisni te dy besimeve , tuajin dhe te te pareve tuaj plot krenari e respekt.Falemderit

----------


## Marya

GEZUAR Per shume vjet PASHKET ! Qofte nje vit i mbare dhe i begate per te gjithe! Harmoni dhe Dashuri!
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Gezuar Pashket. 
> Krishti u ngjall se vdekuri. Urimet me te mira per te gjithe.

----------


## 2043

> Pershendetje e dashur.
> 
> Per ata qe fene e perdorin per percarje, ja nje shembull te mire.
> 
> 
> Gezuar pashket te gjithe besimtareve katolik te forumit!


vetem katoliket?
po ne orthodhokset nuk na urove  :buzeqeshje:  :Lulja3:

----------


## agimbeluli

Gezuar te gjithe besimtareve  krishter pashket

----------

